# This is it, I have had enough!!!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Another hit today, from Duce. Seriously, I'm about to box up my aristocrat and kill someone with it!!!

1 Camacho Havana
1 Perdomo La Tradicion
1 Pueblo Dominicana #2
1 Padilla Hybrid
1 La Aroma De Cuba
1 La Aurora 1495
1 Perdomo Golf Edition
1 Perdomo Lot 23
1 5 Vegas Limitado 07
1 Perdomo Rosado from 03
1 RP Edge Coro Missle
1 Ashton VSG from 04 (eat your heart out Nub_Tuff!!)

Now I'm pissed and its time to strike fear into the Hearts of CL Members.

Bigfoot
The Original Bomber!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:nice hit:dribble:


----------



## ilikebigash (Feb 17, 2008)

Holy smokes!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

HAW! That's a good shot...


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

haha that's great.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

nice one duece


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice variety, dont forget to make sure the humi is full when you kill someone that way if they live they have something to smoke while they smile and flip you off..


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

The bombs are flying today! Nice hit


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great hit Patrick


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great sticks there


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice hit Brian...and thank you for all that you do. Duce is right your generosity has not gone unnoticed.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wait did you just threaten us? now your gonna get it just you wait just you wait!!!!!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

So does that mean it is a good thing I didn't make it to the post office today?
Opens at 9:00 in the morning though!!:roflmao:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good work duece!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Great hit there Duece-- Ut Oh


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Deuce messin' with The Foot! Yikes!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Bout time Bigfoot got some of his own medicine... granted we had to water our medicine down... but medicine non the less!!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

very nice smokes...


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Dang man...nice nice hit


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Dang nice hit.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Man! Somebody's gonna get it.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I think March should just be everybody bomb Bigfoot month.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Bigfoot has been toasted


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

The CAO King gets BOMBED!. Where do you put them all?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet hit!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Damn, im glad it showed up! Was worried my missile took a wrong turn. Damn texans had a hard time finding your place. Misrouted it! It found its mark!!!! 

Finally my last missile lands. Time to prepare round 2.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

deuce said:


> Damn, im glad it showed up! Was worried my missile took a wrong turn. Damn texans had a hard time finding your place. Misrouted it! It found its mark!!!!
> 
> Finally my last missile lands. Time to prepare round 2.


I told you you where the one.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Way to go Deuce, more smack talk from the TEXAS crowd about retaliation. Two words. BRING IT. Flint


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

This place is a war zone lately.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

love is a battle field


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

wow full fledge attack in on


----------



## Len___T (Mar 1, 2008)

the part about an aristocrat getting lauched possibly made me wet myself lol...but ya got to admit..that was a sweet hit...len


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice Deuce!! Excellent selection for a bombing run!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Well deserving. Nice hit Deuce but next time you are looking to get rid of any Ashton VSG's let me know.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

"Seriously, I'm about to box up my aristocrat and kill someone with it!!!" :lol: Do it! (Could you imagine getting that bomb?)


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Get'em Biggie!!!


----------

